# What to Do?



## Hans Adamson (Dec 14, 2010)

I did the mistake of mapping samples without giving unique names to each. So now there is a problem re-saving the instrument because only one instance of all A1 (for example) will be saved. I hate to have to remap thousands of samples after creating new versions with unique names. If anyone has any suggestion, let me know. :(


----------



## lux (Dec 14, 2010)

Hans, Extreme Sample Converter has a function called "rename duplicate samples" which may be useful. They have a demo at:

www.extranslator.com

You could ask the dev if that makes it. The software is unexpensive and very useful, i've used it so many times.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Dec 14, 2010)

Lux,

Thanks for the tip. I'll check it out. And if anyone has been in this situation, or has other suggestions, let me know.

/Hans


----------



## Mike Greene (Dec 14, 2010)

KeyMap has a batch sample renaming function that is pretty cool. You could tell it to start all sample names in a group or layer with the word "FunkSlap," for instance.

The one thing that would worry me about this method, though, is that you would have to do a transfer to KeyMap, then back to Kontakt again. In theory, that should be no problem, but I always worry that there is some parameter that won't get transferred properly.

For example, we had a problem where we exported KeyMap projects to Kontakt and somehow lost the fine tunings for each zone in the transfer. It was a very early version of KeyMap, and perhaps there was user error on our part, but still, it happened. What's worse is that we didn't discover the error until later, at which point we'd already been doing some editing in Kontakt to the same instrument, so we couldn't just re-export. So we had to copy the tunings by hand.

I suspect all these things are worked out now, though.


----------



## JohnG (Dec 14, 2010)

Mike Greene @ 14th December 2010 said:


> You could tell it to start all sample names in a group or layer with the word "FunkSlap," for instance.



What a coincidence! I am just about to release my own FunkSlap sample library. It has 15 round robins and 10 velocity layers, all of pure funky slappin'


----------



## Hans Adamson (Dec 14, 2010)

That is a coincidence. 8) 


- You said 10 layers?


----------



## JohnG (Dec 14, 2010)

maybe I should do more?

hey I am of course joking -- hope your problem can get sorted out.


----------



## Mike Greene (Dec 14, 2010)

JohnG @ Tue Dec 14 said:


> Mike Greene @ 14th December 2010 said:
> 
> 
> > You could tell it to start all sample names in a group or layer with the word "FunkSlap," for instance.
> ...


 :mrgreen: I gave "FunkSlap" as an example because I'm assuming this is for his Tony Newton bass library.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Dec 14, 2010)

Yeah, Mike's correct. 

I was trying to be funny... (o) 
8)


----------



## Hans Adamson (Dec 14, 2010)

Actually, I just wrapped up this project and I wonder if I beat Mike in our race to finish our libs????? (Well, ecxept for that renaming thing)

Anyway the library, which will be showcased at NAMM is: "GrooveMaster - the Tony Newton Bass Libraries". There are three separate instruments, and I love them equally...! Tony started out as staff bass player at Motown Detroit in 1964 and was the bass player on the famous Motown Revue Tour to London and Paris in 1965. He has played on tons of records. When my sister's old style country band (which I produce) came on a short tour to the US in August, we did an impromptu recording of an old country gospel. You can see and hear Tony Newton and the Long gone Smiles Band here (don't miss Tony's bio in the end credits):
The Long gone Smiles Band featuring Tony Newton
Send a prayer for Spike who engineered this recording and can be seen in the video. He is at this moment touch and go at Cedar-Sinai after a series of operations.


----------



## Dynamitec (Dec 14, 2010)

Which Kontakt version did you use to create your mapping?


----------



## Hans Adamson (Dec 15, 2010)

I mapped in version 4.1.0.3 (not 4.1.3).


----------

